# Ford Hi output alternators



## Bucky Badger (Oct 15, 2001)

I am in the market for a hi output alternator...Problem is, it appears that there's no such thing for my truck...I've got an '89 Ford F250 with a 300 I-6...I can only go as high as 75 amps from the local parts houses and my local rebuilder said he can only go as high as 100 amps, and that I would need to put as big of battery as possible in there...he's been told through his rebuilders association that they do get hot and will burn a truck to the ground if not watched...

Any other suggestions? Ya, 25 amps makes a difference, but how much? I had a 100 amp in my 83 Bronco when I had this plow on there, ya it helped a little, but not as much as I would have liked....it still would stall if I had a big job to do....

He said due to the internal regulator in there, that causes the big problem...is it possible to go to the style where the regulator was seperate? May be more involved than I want though...


THANKS!
Phil


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

What are you adding to the truck which requires a HO alternator? There may be better alternatives, and cheaper, depending on the usage, such as smaller pulley, larger and/or dual batteries, etc.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Phil,

I found a place down in florida that custom builds hi output alternators . I got a 200 amp unit for my F250 ( 351W ) about two years ago.. The only problem with the hi output alternators is that they actually put out less juice at idle and low rpms.. they give you the juice when the rpms are up.. Ideally you want the hi output alternator with a dual battery setup that uses a matched isolator .. By matched I mean if it's a 200 amp alternator , get a 200 amp isolator.. I think the company was startech or startach ?? I will look for it and let you know.. they were very helpfull..


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

*FOUND IT !!!*

Phil,

it's www.gostartech.com Their # is ( 954) 943-1200


----------



## bytor (Nov 8, 2001)

Semi-related:

When I bought my 99 F350 PSD, I noticed that the literature showing off the engine always shows a second alternator on the bottom. Try as I might, I couldn't get them to put that second alternator on my truck. It's apparently only available for the ambulance chassis and I think they said it's available on the Excursion (Who's the clown who must've complained that the Suburban needed to be 18" longer and a good 1k lbs heavier?).

Since my factory-ordered truck didn't arrive by the time I had to have it (after about 3 months), I ended up getting one off another lot that wasn't quite what I wanted (ordered truck arrived the next day -- I told 'em to keep it). Now that the warranty's expired on this one, I'm starting to look at ordering a new one. Hopefully the dual alternators (I think they're 100 amps each) will be available. I don't have to have that much wattage, but I do like to get every option, and that sure seemed a handy one. Alternators go all the time. Two at a time? That'd be pretty unlikely. Besides, I'd really like to put a LOT of lights on the next one, and it'd be nice having no functional candlepower limit.


----------

